# kendi aralarında konuşmak



## hhtt

"Süperman'in düşmanları kendi aralarında konuşuyorlar."

Yukarıdaki cümlede geçen "kendi aralarında konuşmak" ın İngilizce'si nedir?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## PorFavorDama

"They were talking among themselves" olabilir belki.


----------



## gocmenhakan

"They were talking among themselves"
Bu ifade doğru, ancak bu düşmanlar iki tane ise "between" olur. Cümlede sayı vermemiş.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

"Süperman'in düşmanları kendi aralarında konuşuyorlar."

The foes and fiends of Superman were speaking to each other, amid themselves.


----------



## hhtt

gocmenhakan said:


> "They were talking among themselves"
> Bu ifade doğru, ancak bu düşmanlar iki tane ise "between" olur. Cümlede sayı vermemiş.



İki tane ise among, çoksa betwen değil mi?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## hhtt

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> "Süperman'in düşmanları kendi aralarında konuşuyorlar."
> 
> The foes and fiends of Superman were speaking to each other, amid themselves.



Amid themselves nedir?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Aralarinda

Amid = among = amongst


----------



## gocmenhakan

hhtt said:


> İki tane ise among, çoksa betwen değil mi?
> 
> Teşekkürler.


Hayır.


----------



## analeeh

'Talking among(st) themselves'. 

Neither 'amid' nor 'between' works here in English.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Hi.

Why would not 'amid' work here ?

Thanks !




analeeh said:


> 'Talking among(st) themselves'.
> 
> Neither 'amid' nor 'between' works here in English.


----------



## gocmenhakan

analeeh said:


> 'Talking among(st) themselves'.
> 
> Neither 'amid' nor 'between' works here in English.


What if there are two enemies?
The two enemies of superman are speaking between themselves.
ls it incorrect?


----------



## analeeh

The expression is 'speaking amongst themselves' (for me even 'among' sounds a bit funny, but it is also correct). It is basically synonymous with 'speak to one another' - but it's a set phrase, so saying 'amid' or 'between' sounds wrong.

Even if it's two people, I would say 'speaking among themselves' (or maybe better 'speaking to one another').


----------

